# old school fosgate power 1000



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Hey guys. i have the oppertunity to puchase an old school power 1000 for a good price. does anyone have any experience with this monster? i was thinking of running 4 sls6.5's on the front channels and a sub on the rear channels. i know this thing will slam but how about the sound quality? i used to have a couple of power 300's and thought they sounded good at the time but that was many years ago. also, how long will it take this unregulated beast to destroy my stock 80amp alternator if i'm not cranking it constantly? thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm looking for a near mint condition Power 1000 for display purposes. What kind of shape is this one in?


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

It's not that bad cosmetically. has a couple of scratches. you may check ebay. there is a nice chrome "terminator edition" for sale. but it's expensive.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I always thought that they sounded really good. You will destroy your alternator eventually, but then you can get an upgraded one to replace it.


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

So, was the 'oldschool' Power 1000 basically the same amp as the Power 1000 25 to life special addition, except it wasn't chrome plated ?

And drumchrusher, was that "terminator edition" really just the 25 to life" edition ?

Anyway, you can get them all day long for about $500. I got mine from Sonic E, for $498; Rockford Fosgate POWER-1000 5-Channel or more Amps Car Amplifiers Car Audio and Video - Sonic Electronix
Seems like a bargain to me, to be able to cover all of your SQ amp needs, with just this one amp...... Especially when you consider that the MSRP on this amp is like $1299 !

Peace,
Fish


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Fish Chris said:


> So, was the 'oldschool' Power 1000 basically the same amp as the Power 1000 25 to life special addition, except it wasn't chrome plated ?
> 
> And drumchrusher, was that "terminator edition" really just the 25 to life" edition ?
> 
> ...


I believe you are looking at the WRONG Power 1000. I believe **THIS** is what the op has in mind!

I own one of those new 25 to Life Power 1000s and it is a HUGE mofo!


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay, thank you for setting me straight 06BLMUSTANG. I thought the OP said something about a 5 ch. My bad.

Yea, the 25 to lifes are pretty good sized 
But I'd call the T40001bd "huge" and the T15Kw "really freaking huge" !
I think our 25 to lifes are just nice little amnps for the job 

Peace,
Fish


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

No, the one i can buy is like the black one on the ampguts link that man posted. i am thinking about running the sls6's off of the front 2channels, and bridging the back 2 channels to my sub. has anyone used both the original power 1000 and the new 25 to life one? if their new stuff was better i would have no problem using them. i just don't understand why they rate an amp at 150 watts (like the new punch 150) when it really puts out 900 watts. can't anyone put a sticker on their amp that says its only 50 watts when its really 1000? but for some reason people love that sh**. ive heard the new power 1000 is pretty nice but its only a marketing ploy. i don't think it has anything in common with the one i'm talking about.


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

But anyway, anybody wanna comment on the sound quality of the original power series amp?


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

The old Power 1000 when you load it down to a 2ohm stereo or bridge two channels together at 4ohms will output close to 1000 watts rms. They were designed to drive low impedances at low distortion. 

They are very conservative in their power ratings at 150 watts per channel at a 4ohm load in stereo. Most of the Rockford Fosgate amps of this era that I have either ran or have experience with had around .05% thd at 4 ohms and .5% when you loaded them down to 2 ohms in stereo.

This is where you have to look at the specs of many of the manufacturers power ratings. If they rate their power rating at 10% distortion it is audible at that point. This is why sometimes 100 watts is not 100 watts. 

You also have to look at what voltage they took their rating because they have unregulated power supplies. The higher the voltage means the more watts that the amp can put out. Most cars easily put out over 12 volts, but when you load it down with amps as large as the Power 1000 the voltage can drop below 12 volts if your charging system is not up to snuff. Your car has to have a real strong charging system to consistently deliver 14.4 volts to a monster system. 

That being said, I don't think that the 25 to life series amps are even close to the old school RF Power Series.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I think an OG P1000 would make a great midbass amp... as others have said the unregulated power supply is a alt/batt killer, but doing that duty in that frequency range, you wouldn't be pulling as much current as if you were doing sub duty...

That amp is well know as a subbass beast, but I don't remember much about them being used for midbass... It's been a minute though... lol


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, those power mosfets are getting mightily rare these days. Im glad I have a few stashed away  (not 1000 tho)


----------



## juanpignon (Jan 18, 2009)

hi,


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

The sound quality of the old 1000 is superb, you wont have issues in that department. The electrical system is a different story though


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Yea i think i read somewhere that it nearly doubled its output into 14 volts.
anybody have any ideas about high output alternators for an '89 mercedes 420 sel? havent seen much, but im sure that will be the limiting factor in output.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

drumcrusher said:


> No, the one i can buy is like the black one on the ampguts link that man posted. i am thinking about running the sls6's off of the front 2channels, and bridging the back 2 channels to my sub. has anyone used both the original power 1000 and the new 25 to life one? if their new stuff was better i would have no problem using them. i just don't understand why they rate an amp at 150 watts (like the new punch 150) when it really puts out 900 watts. can't anyone put a sticker on their amp that says its only 50 watts when its really 1000? but for some reason people love that sh**. ive heard the new power 1000 is pretty nice but its only a marketing ploy. i don't think it has anything in common with the one i'm talking about.


One of my uncle's friends was running the OG Power 1000 in the late 80s. He had two channels going to those huge ass, die cast, JBL 6x9s and two channels going to some 12" JBL subs in the back of his Ford Bronco. Up front he had a Nakamichi/ADS setup. That literally had to be the loudest setup I had heard back in those days. I had gone out to Panama City Beach with them, and by far that Bronco was the loudest system cruising up and down the strip with the top off

Fast forward to now, I own the 25 to Life Power 1000 and Punch 150. Compared to the original Punch 150, which I owned as many as 6 @ one time, the new Punch 150 puts out WAY more power and doesn't run as hot!

With regards to the Power 1000, I would rather have the OG Power 300, 650, or 1000 compared to the new stuff. The originals were rock solid and many of them are still going strong till this very day. Out of my four later model Rockford Fosgate amps, ALL of them seem to have a built-in, non-defeatable, loudness contour!


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Yea ive thought about running a class d, or BD or whatever on subs, but there is something really cool about those old amps. ive wanted more ever since my old system was stolen so many years ago. up front i'm running a Linear Power 2202iq and a 1502iq. probably gonna be overkill but it's better to have too much than not enough.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

drumcrusher said:


> Yea ive thought about running a class d, or BD or whatever on subs, but there is something really cool about those old amps. ive wanted more ever since my old system was stolen so many years ago. up front i'm running a Linear Power 2202iq and a 1502iq. probably gonna be overkill but it's better to have too much than not enough.


There is nothing wrong with overkill

When I revamp my Mustang's system I plan on running a 1502IQ on tweeters, a TIPS modded 1752 on my 6.5s, and a 5002 on my sub. I still need to send the 5002 to TIPS to get modded for maximum 8 ohm power. I already have one of my 1502IQs modded and I may send the other one too Even though it is kind of overkill to use a TIPS modded amplifier on tweeters:laugh:


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I personally have owned, installed, repaired, ect , about a dozen of these. Not all at the same time though. I did have 2 in my truck at once back in 92 or so. Then a 650 on mids, and a 300 on tweeters (way overkill on the tweets) They will work great on mids, midbass, subs, but have never ran them on tweets. Total output at 14-15vdc is approx 2500wrms. (4 channels bridged to 2 channels at 4-ohms) . Sold my last Power 1000 1st gen on Ebay last month. As I am getting away from the Fosgate and Rockford Fosgate collecting. (anyone need any old RF amps?) I would say overkill on the 1000 for mids. Use a Power 300 for mids, maybe a Power 650 if you really have lots of mids, but a 1000 is just way overkill.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Dang Tom, you are giving up on Fosgate and Rockford Fosgate? Any particular reason, or did it just get old?


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

RF amps up to the DSM models are very stout. You can run them at 1 ohm with a good electrical system. The Punch 200s will even run a .5 ohm for a little while. 

Around 98 is when RF started going down hill. Its the trapezoidal models with the silver end caps and gold heat sink.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Dang Tom, you are giving up on Fosgate and Rockford Fosgate? Any particular reason, or did it just get old?


Yes, getting old... I completed the collection, and it's just not as interesting as it was a few years ago. Was a lot of fun and a real challenge to get them all. Plus, I have been buying more Zapco, Alpine, Orion, BUI, and Linear collecting. But, since completing, I have been selling them off. So far the 150,75, and 45 are pretty much gone except for what I am keeping. Still keeping at least one of everything, so that leaves a lot left over. Here are some pics. Haven't updated the RF pics in awhile. Still have lots not pictured too. You probably have already seen these, but here they are anyway...

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/?start=all


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

^ I just love looking through your pics. Such a treat for an old skool fanatic like me. I remember a lot of those growing up seeing them in the mags but the really old Fosgate stuff I never saw since the audio dealer in my hometown never carried RF until my brother started working there and brought it in. I have a Power300 from around 1989 (still has the long tails on the R and F) and it's interesting how much those amps look like a Linear Power once you take the fan shroud off! Is there a pic of a Power360? Never heard of that.

Do you collect speakers too? I saw the M&Ms there. Cool speaker. Any old RF Punch speakers? My bro has a set of 4 mint RF Pro 8's still in boxes. Surrounds are ready to crumble though even though they look great. Collecting any Alpine amps?


----------

